
Show HN: Signata Enterprise – Provision YubiKeys with PKI Certificates - timothy-quinn
https://enterprise.signata.net
======
timothy-quinn
I work a lot with MFA products, and despite newer technologies such as
FIDO/FIDO2 simplifying MFA for users, I still see there's a place for the
classic smartcard-based authentication. It has far greater Enterprise support,
works easily in non-Internet connected networks (which there are a _lot_ of),
and the certificate use cases extend beyond just authenticating.

And, now that COVID-19 has pushed a lot of businesses to remote work, there's
a greater need for MFA-enablement for these remote access solutions, and
quickly.

Our blog has an announcement post too, which may help you understand how our
product works too: [https://blog.congruentlabs.co/introducing-signata-
enterprise...](https://blog.congruentlabs.co/introducing-signata-enterprise-
standalone-edition/)

Feel free to ask me any questions here or on our blog post.

